# Direct Debit Shock



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I've just gone onto my BES.PT online banking and have noticed a Direct Debit was taken 2 days ago for €137.00. My only other DD tends to be the EDP/Agua?gas but the description on this is Cobranca IDD Allianz. N ADC ************.
I've no idea what this is for. 
I'm too late to call the London branch tonight.... does anyone have any idea what this could be? Is Allianz a bank also?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

German based bank & insurance I believe....... Get an idea they had some sort of bail out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Allianz is a Insurance company in Portugal, Cobranca IDD Allianz. N ADC should mean a D/D charge on your a/c from Allianz, if you don't have a policy with them or did you have one and not canceled the D/D in Portugal you must do it or make sure it's done, either way you need to check with bank & Allianz.

Did you know that you can set min & max limits to D/D payments here to give yourself a measure of protection for D/D overcharges


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Allianz is a Insurance company in Portugal, Cobranca IDD Allianz. N ADC should mean a D/D charge on your a/c from Allianz, if you don't have a policy with them or did you have one and not canceled the D/D in Portugal you must do it or make sure it's done, either way you need to check with bank & Allianz.
> 
> Did you know that you can set min & max limits to D/D payments here to give yourself a measure of protection for D/D overcharges


Thanks for the info. I did not know about min & max limits.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I was not aware of the min/max limits either so thanks to Canoeman for that. 

Also if a direct debit is charged to your account that you do not agree with you should contact the bank and ask for the charge to be reversed. You have 45 days from the date of the charge to do this. Then you will need to contact Allianz in this case to dispute they charge.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I my humble opinion most DD have been requested (and signed for) by us, we just don´t remember. Looks like you have some sort of insurance with Allianz (health? car? house? life?) that you signed for and provided your NIB for DD, and just forgot about.

I have been the one that was in chock with a DD (actually Allianz as well) to find out was my car insurance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Companies do occasionally make mistakes though and enter the wrong numbers so you get someone elses charge


----------

